# 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

Well its installed (Andrew Stauffer's old ITB's), with the MSnSExtra, had some trouble with the wideband controller, so using the narrowband for now. Its on a pretty conservative map, but sounds really nice WOT. Gotta neaten up the engine bay and make it all pretty now. 








Test fit








The implant








Look at that rack








Horny.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

Sexy. Gotta love the good old Rowland manifold. I can see that you have the same issue with your mounting at the top right of the manifold to the head as well. I had to put on a shortened stud, and one has to put the nut on and tighten it while mounting the manifold on. Fun.


_Modified by RaceJetta at 9:15 AM 6-21-2005_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (RaceJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaceJetta* »_Sexy. Gotta love the good old Rowland manifold. I can see that you have the same issue with your mounting at the top right of the manifold to the head as well. I had to put on a shortened stud, and one has to put the nut on and tighten it while mounting the manifold on. Fun.
_Modified by RaceJetta at 9:15 AM 6-21-2005_

Lol - yes - good to see consistency there.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

I want to hear a sound clip.. boo! Oh, and more pictures.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I want to hear a sound clip.. boo! Oh, and more pictures.









You and your damn sound clips. I'll get you a sound clip.


----------



## HK1980 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (WolfGTI)*

<3


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (HK1980)*

Damned glad to see it Mendra!


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (WolfGTI)*

Where can one find the manifold and Throttle bodies


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_Where can one find the manifold and Throttle bodies









The manifold is made by a compaly called Rowland in South Africa.
http://www.manifolds.co.za/manifold.htm
They are sold in the US by http://www.porttuning.com - ask for Jose - he's very knowledgeable and helpful.
For the actual ITB's - http://www.jenvey.co.uk/


_Modified by WolfGTI at 11:28 PM 7-4-2005_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (WolfGTI)*

Any idea on the price of the ITB's and manifold? Port tuning's site is down and which ITB's are those I looked on Jenvey's site


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (eurotrashrabbit)*

Manifold is ~$200
The ITB's I have are not actual jenvey's they were made by jenvey for Puma racing in the UK. On Jenvey's site you would be looking for single 45mm ITB's with a DCOE flange.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (WolfGTI)*

I looked on Jenvey's site and could not find a single TB for a DCOE manifold. Thanks for all the info this will help me get my car together more quickly


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_I looked on Jenvey's site and could not find a single TB for a DCOE manifold. Thanks for all the info this will help me get my car together more quickly









Twin 45mm T.Body pair THP45i £ 401.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (qwikxr)*

So I guess for a set for my car it would be about $800 USD. So I guess when it is all said and done $1700 for everything.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (eurotrashrabbit)*

I im'd you and said I made a mistake - you needed to look for single pair DCOE flanges.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (WolfGTI)*

You might wanna check out http://www.haywardperformance.com/. They do throttle bodies and manifolds.








By the way thats an awesome set up. Post pics of it when it's done.


----------



## VDubrH2O (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (WolfGTI)*

Have any of you that have delt with port tuning ever had any problems? i was dealing with jose and he was really helpful, and answered all of my questions. However, i purchased some parts through him and sent him money about a week ago and i havent heard a thing. i know he got my paypal because the money came out of my account. i'm getting kinda nervous, just thought i would see if any of you have had similar experiences.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (VDubrH2O)*

I am confident he will take care of you soon. Sometimes he gets a little backed up and with the hurricane passing by that may have delayed some things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (VDubrH2O)*

When I spoke with him he said things were kind of behind


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (eurotrashrabbit)*

Let me know if you want we can use my wideband and set them up. Im in bethlehem for the summer


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Crossflow running on ITB's and MSnSExtra (bahnblitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bahnblitz* »_Let me know if you want we can use my wideband and set them up. Im in bethlehem for the summer

Thanks - I got my wideband issues sorted out, I am using the Innovate LC-1.


----------

